# Audaxing A-Z on my Blog



## vorsprung (25 Jun 2010)

Hi,
In case people that stumble upon my blog don't know much about UK Audax riding I have done a little A to Z guide

http://audaxing.wordpress.com/audax-a-z/

You might find it amusing


----------



## Landslide (25 Jun 2010)

For Z:
Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzs - caught in snatches by participants in LEL, PBP etc.


----------



## vorsprung (25 Jun 2010)

Landslide said:


> For Z:
> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzs - caught in snatches by participants in LEL, PBP etc.



That's a generic thing though isn't it? Not very audax-specific. I have added "bus shelter" just now however, someone else suggested that


----------



## SheilaH (25 Jun 2010)

I notice you've omitted M is for Mseries.


----------



## jimboalee (25 Jun 2010)

SheilaH said:


> I notice you've omitted M is for Mseries.



M is also for Mileater. A lovely multicoloured medal for riding excess of 10,000 km in one season.

Perhaps the OP hasn't got one to photograph, so here's a snap for your blog.


----------



## vorsprung (25 Jun 2010)

SheilaH said:


> I notice you've omitted M is for Mseries.



He isn't using that name on the 'Net ATM
I haven't crossed paths with the Hewitt this season either


----------



## jimboalee (26 Jun 2010)

I have a feeling the Mileater medal has been discontinued.

I got mine by riding 4 x 50km rides per week.

On weeks when I rode a 200km Rando, I rode only 2 50km rides through the week and caught up some distance JIC I fell ill later in the year.

The 50km rides were between work and home nearly every working day of the year.
There were several 200km rides which ammounted to 18 points.

And as I remember, during all those 10,156 km, I never had one motorist object to my riding style.


----------



## jimboalee (26 Jun 2010)

Landslide said:


> For Z:
> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzs - caught in snatches by participants in LEL, PBP etc.




B

Biro. A specially engineered tube full of ink to write answers to the Info' controls on your Brevet card. Never be without one.


C

Compass. A device for finding magnetic north. Never be without one.


K

Kimberley Clark. Manufacturers of paper tissues for mopping brow, wiping oil off frame and cleaning spectacles. Never be without them.


T

Teaspoon. A small sized identical replica of the Desert spoon. Used for eating Muller Rice with dignity. Never be without one.


Z

Zip-lock bag. A waterproof packet to keep you Brevet card dry. Never be without one.


----------



## Svendo (26 Jun 2010)

Great work, Enjoyed looking through it and it answers a lot of obscure questions without me having to embarass myself.
Some constructive feedback, I didn't understand the entry on 'Brevet Randonnuer', until I'd done some research on Wiki. I think it means time limit extended over the standard time limits of the Auduax Club Parisien to account for the distance.


----------



## Svendo (26 Jun 2010)

Oooh, my inner pedant is in full flow! noticed the 'compact chainset' entry says the width of the chainrings is lower than normal. I'll happily stand corrected but I thought the chainrings remain the standard 5mm apart (or 5.5mm on new Shimano dura ace 7900, ultegra 6700 and possibly new 105 5700), and the 'compactness' refers to the smaller 110 BCD allowing inner rings down to 34t.


----------



## jimboalee (26 Jun 2010)

Svendo said:


> Oooh, my inner pedant is in full flow! noticed the 'compact chainset' entry says the width of the chainrings is lower than normal. I'll happily stand corrected but I thought the chainrings remain the standard 5mm apart (or 5.5mm on new Shimano dura ace 7900, ultegra 6700 and possibly new 105 5700), and the 'compactness' refers to the smaller 110 BCD allowing inner rings down to 34t.



Don't overly worry about it.
Any sensible Audaxer will fit a triple.


----------



## jimboalee (26 Jun 2010)

*U*
Under Distance – see over distance. Under distance is not allowed


Read the regs.

Proof of completion is a correctly stamped Brevet card.

If the organiser is stupid enough to arrange the route where "Under Distance" is possible, that's his/her silly fault.

Usually though, if underdistance is possible, the shorter route is 'straight up a mountain'


----------



## jimboalee (26 Jun 2010)

D is for Desgranges. Henri.

The Frenchman we can pin the blame onto.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Jun 2010)

P

Puncture. An unplanned deflation of one or more innertube whilst out on a ride. Always be without these.


----------



## vorsprung (28 Jun 2010)

Svendo said:


> Oooh, my inner pedant is in full flow! noticed the 'compact chainset' entry says the width of the chainrings is lower than normal. I'll happily stand corrected but I thought the chainrings remain the standard 5mm apart (or 5.5mm on new Shimano dura ace 7900, ultegra 6700 and possibly new 105 5700), and the 'compactness' refers to the smaller 110 BCD allowing inner rings down to 34t.



Sheldon Brown agrees with you about 110 BCD but what I was trying to say is the reason I thought they were called compact is that they have a lower Q factor. I forget where I read this but it looks like it's wrong anyway


----------

